# Bicolor angel with ich?



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

I think my new bicolor angel has ich. He is in a tank with 10 other fish and has this white spot at the back of his tail fin. He also has a small white spot near his body as well. In the morning when i turn on my T5 fixture, he seems pale but colour rejuvenates in a few hours. The angel has also not been eating for the past 2-3 days. He's living with 2 clown fish, a school of 6 domino damsels, 1 cleaner shrimp and 1 fire shrimp . I do 15% water changes every 2 weeks. Tempurature is at 79 F.

My tank is 3 months running and has:
0 nitrite
10 nitrate
0 ammonia
8.1 pH
6 akal.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesnt sound like ick, ick looks like u pour salt on the fish, white dots everywhere


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Is the fish rubbing on rocks or flicking against the tank?


----------



## Chrisphungg (Oct 8, 2012)

Nope, the fish just swims around the tank and hides in his cave at night time.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Can't really tell from those pictures. Ick is quite tricky to stop, if it is ick. Ideally, catching the fish out and treating it in a quarantine tank works best.


----------

